# No packages for FreeBSD10-CURRENT



## alie (Mar 31, 2012)

Why are there no packages for FreeBSD10-CURRENT at http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/? Or is there any way for me to install FreeBSD10-CURRENT packages?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like nothing has changed since http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Packages-for-Current-10-0-td5465117.html


----------

